# How Long Does Your Camper Battery Last Off Of Shore Power



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

The battery was fully charged and full of water. All 12v stuff is off, including the 12 switch on the fridge. It only holds a charge for a week then its dead. When plugged into shore power everything works fine and it shows a full charge but off the line its dead in a week. Is it a bad battery or is that about right for a deep cycle battery?


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Your smoke and gas detectors are still on, unless you have totally removed all of the 12V fuses.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

The propane detector will kill a single 12 volt battery in about a week.
I added a battery disconnect switch and turn the batteries off when not in use.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I added a small solar cell to keep the batterys topped off. http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=7059 . James


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

I am sure someone has asked about this before. Why is the propane detector the only dectector that is hard wired in RV's ? Is that standard ? Are some of the models smoke detectors hard wired ?

A week seems a bit short with just the propane detector on ? I am not sure about the OB LP detector draw but the ones I have found docs on say they draw 50-75 milli amps or 0.050 amps. That seems very small. Around 1.2 amp hours a day or 8.4 amp hours a week. A 12 volt battery is typically 70-85 Amp hours. Perhaps load test the battery ?

Could always upgrade the propane detector to a detector that uses micro current technology. Safe-t-alert


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

If I'm reading correct you have a single 12v battery. 
With my 2, 12v batteries I can leave my trailer for about 5 weeks and the tongue jack will raise and lower the trailer, not fast but it works. Nothing special with the batteries, International dealer batteries now 3 seasons old. I don't do anything special like plugging in while in storage, I guess I just got a good pair of batteries. I realize 2 would be better than one but 1 week to 5 with an additional battery still seems wrong.

Good luck.
Bill.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Still have the factory batt, and i can leave it for a few weeks before its DOA.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Oh yeah, the propane detector.......A battery disconnect would be a better option. I bought a solar batter charger and its junk. It would not keep anything charged, it was only 20$ so I was not having high expectations for it.


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

With my two 6-volts I get about 6 to 8 weeks and can still operate the tongue jack. You might want to have the battery checked for a dead cell; a common occurrence in RV batteries... especially if let to discharge in the winter months where a cell can be damanged or if the water in the cell hasn't been kept up when charging the battery.

Take Care,

Tripp


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

I've actually measured the draw on mine, with everything turned off except the Propane Detector. I saw 0.14A.
That doesn't sound like much, but over a period of a couple weeks, that will pretty much take the life out of a 24 Group battery. That may be a bit much for some of the cheaper solar panels, as they were only meant to stay ahead of the battery self-discharge current, not actually run something.

Bob


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Like others said, sounds like a group 24 batt, My dealer was nice enough to throw in a group 24 hybrid battery (starting/deep cell).








Those will die very quickly and are best as a backup or core refund!









I installed twin 6V's and have not had a dead battery yet. 4 weeks of sitting and the battery level still checks full. Don't know how long it would last, but I'll refrain from trying to find out since that would mean I was wasting the precious warm weather without going camping!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Depends on the type of battery and the drain as already discussed, but a week on a single group 24 is about right really. Battery disconnect is the only way to go. I've used the flip blade type but I prefer the knob type since you can take the knob and it helps prevent trailer theft since they can't easily move the landing gear or operate the slides.


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

My original battery was an Interstate Deep Cycle 12v. It would last maybe 2 weeks before it was dead. After about 10 days, the lights would be dim. I plugged our OB in last night for the first time since returning from our Thanksgiving trip where we replaced the single 12v with 2 6v golf cart batteries. The interior lights were just as bright as if it was freshly charged.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I have a cheap 6 dollar quick connect bought at autozone.. Works like a champ!

Carey


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I should pick up a quick disconnect. I just hate to remove the propane cover cause its such a PITA.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Do you need a quick connect or can you use one of the red/black circular marine style battery switches? I was thinking o f2 6V with one of these switches.


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm thinking of adding somthing like this and mouning it under the tongue where I can access it easily.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I haven't personally worked out the numbers (a good analysis was listed above), but I think that 1 week, even on a single group-24 battery sounds like an awfully short amount of time to kill the battery. Before you install a cut-off and call it good, I would get a multimeter on it an measure the current draw in storage mode. Sounds to me like there is more going on than you know.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

or the battery is half junk...... probally the battery, who knows how long they sit around. At one time it did last a lot longer, weeks even. I think its a weak battery......Trample the weak, hurtle the dead.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

You may need to Load Test the battery. This will tell if a cell is bad. I Load test the batterys in my truck before winter (a cold diesel needs all that they have to give). James


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

battalionchief3 said:


> Trample the weak, hurtle the dead.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

GarethsDad said:


> You may need to Load Test the battery. This will tell if a cell is bad. I Load test the batterys in my truck before winter (a cold diesel needs all that they have to give). James


Agreed!!!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

We you should be able to last more than a week on a good battery. I have dual batteries and easily go 5-6weeks before recharging them.

Thor


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

i know my battery has lasted a couple weeks. we camp every other weekend and its usually enough to function the jack.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I always give mine a shore power charge before we leave.

If we are leaving on Friday, I'll get the Outback from storage on Wed night. I'll put in in the driveway and plug it into the outlet in the garage. This gives the batteries time to get a full charge, while I'm filling the water tanks, checking tires, etc.


----------

